# THE MONKEY KING 2 debuts on on Digital December 6 and Blu-ray & DVD January 3



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *THE MONKEY KING 2*
> 
> Debuting on Digital December 6
> On Blu-ray™ & DVD January 3
> ...


----------

